
Ask Stack Overflow for Atom - Chris911
https://atom.io/packages/ask-stack
======
rjzzleep
i guess the vim, sublime, etc people that don't know it yet are gonna be
happy, because it means that they'll find out about howdoi now:

[https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi](https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi)

    
    
        pip install howdoi
    

vim plugin: [https://github.com/laurentgoudet/vim-
howdoi](https://github.com/laurentgoudet/vim-howdoi)

one of the emacs plugins: [https://github.com/atykhonov/emacs-
howdoi](https://github.com/atykhonov/emacs-howdoi)

one of the sublime plugins: [https://github.com/azac/sublime-howdoi-direct-
paste](https://github.com/azac/sublime-howdoi-direct-paste)

~~~
Chris911
howdoi uses Google to find results on Stack Overflow while I used the Stack
Exchange API for this package. I'm a bit disappointed with the results
returned by the API both sorted by relevance and by votes. Down the road I'd
like to merge the results from Google and the API to get the best set of
answers.

------
thegeomaster
I think this is less useful than it looks like.

When editing code, I'm not browsing StackOverflow or switching to
StackOverflow so much that the actual Alt+Tab-ing to the browser window is the
bottleneck. And when I do Alt+Tab to the browser window, I usually search
Google for what I want to achieve, and yes, most of the times I end up on
StackOverflow, but sometimes other sites, most notably Wikipedia, can help me
better. Periods when I'm on StackOverflow are more of a small research session
within a development session. Quick look-ups constitute a smaller fraction of
my Google searches, especially when I work in an environment/language I have
grokked.

Pasting from the answers I see even less useful. What was the last time you
actually pasted verbatim a code snippet from a StackOverflow answer? In 95% of
the cases, I read the answer to get an idea and then implement it
appropriately in my code. Such copy/paste solutions are most often just
hackjobs full of kludges that are worth marginally more than a pile of dog
shit.

~~~
Achshar
> I'm not browsing StackOverflow or switching to StackOverflow so much that
> the actual Alt+Tab-ing to the browser window is the bottleneck.

Ever used multiple monitors? I used to have the exact same issue but multiple
monitors save so much minimize maximize time.

~~~
thegeomaster
Perhaps my wording wasn't clear enough—I was actually saying that minimize-
maximize time wasn't a bottleneck in my case because I don't switch so much.

But I agree with you, multiple monitors would help tremendously. Even more so
when doing some web development work, when changes can be immediately
previewed.

------
Dolimiter
Genuine question.

Are people actually using Atom in production projects? I found it unusably
slow because it's browser-based; a generation behind Sublime Text in speed.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
I switched to Sublime from Vim because it looked prettier, but Atom looks
better out the box. Also, Sublime barely moves on my 09 tiny macbook air,
while Atom performs well.

On the 2014 iMac, slowdowns on big files I barely noticed, what I don't like
is that if you have the editor open forever, it starts moaning like a dying
whale, regardless of the beefiness of your rig.

~~~
mbillie1
>I switched to Sublime from Vim because it looked prettier

I find this to be a very curious reason to switch from Vim... were you a very
experienced Vim user? Ever give MacVim a shot for the different color schemes?
Don't get me wrong, I like my editor to look nice also, but Sublime isn't
exactly a prettier version of Vim - they have very different strengths and
weaknesses.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
Yeah, about 5 years or so. I'm using the vim plugins for both atom and
sublime. I liked the minimap, and the default font. More importantly, it was
hard for teamates to get used to when doing pair programming.

Also, it's not really that different, save for the modal editing stuff.
Anything else there is either a plugin, or a clone, or better stuff.

------
dgabriel
This is really neat, and it will probably be very useful to some people, but
it sets off some very loud warning bells in my head. Is s/o really for
copypasta mining? Sometimes, I guess... but still.

~~~
Timmmmmm
I agree. I mean, I can see it being useful for things that you "know" how to
do but just forgot the syntax... But the chances that a random javascript
snippet on SO are right seems pretty damn low to me!

------
jpollock
Watch out for the license. The source appears to be licensed under CC-BY-SA,
which at the very least requires attribution, and might be GPL3-style viral.

[http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/12527/do-i-have-
to-w...](http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/12527/do-i-have-to-worry-
about-copyright-issues-for-code-posted-on-stack-overflow)
[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/06/attribution-
required/](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/06/attribution-required/)
[http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-
sa/2.5/](http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5/)

------
mariusmg
Same thing for VisualStudio/Bing

[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/a1166718-a2d9-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/a1166718-a2d9-4a48-a5fd-504ff4ad1b65)

------
shekhar101
This is neat. I use a similar tool on VS 2013 [0]. MS launched it very
recently. It's called Bing code search. Pretty nifty, Although it's lot
advanced but I hope tools like this grow to be better and comparable to this
one. Anyone using vs 2013, do check this out.

[0]
[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/a1166718-a2d9-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/a1166718-a2d9-4a48-a5fd-504ff4ad1b65)

------
fermiz
Personally, I am shocked that everyone applaudes such a thing on HackerNews.
Is that what programming means nowadays ? Copy-pasting random code snippets
from StackOverflow, gluing them with other code snippets found elsewhere and
hoping that it compiles. Anyway, OP seems to have done a good job; he has
identified what modern programming means and provided an excellent tool to
increase today programmers productivity. Excellent ... and hopeless.

------
CmonDev
Microsoft did it before:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2014/02/17/intr...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2014/02/17/introducing-
bing-code-search-for-c.aspx)

[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/a1166718-a2d9-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/a1166718-a2d9-4a48-a5fd-504ff4ad1b65)

------
drtse4
Copy-Paste, evolved.

------
surganov
Dash App also have an offline Stack Overflow access (20gb):
[http://blog.kapeli.com/offline-stack-
overflow](http://blog.kapeli.com/offline-stack-overflow) (great for developing
on the airplane)

------
aniketpant
I see it is a pretty useless package because switching to Stack Overflow once
in a while isn't a big productivity hit for me. I would prefer not having
anything except my project code on my window.

------
vxNsr
seems to be done atm.

here's a cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://atom.io/packages/ask-
stack&ion=1&espv=2)

------
hemmer
This might be an interesting idea for a vim plugin too, need to teach myself
vim-script first...

------
pizza
plagiarism y/n?

------
notastartup
Is there a precompiled binary for windows somewhere? Why is it only available
for Mac? I think this feature is very useful.

~~~
Notre1
You can install it via Chocolatey. If you already have Chocolatey installed,
then just run:

    
    
      C:\> cinst Atom
    

[http://chocolatey.org/packages/Atom](http://chocolatey.org/packages/Atom)

~~~
notastartup
that is super nice.

------
mrwnmonm
github, we want atom on linux

~~~
reubensutton
You can compile it for Linux now that it is open-source, I believe people have
made binaries too, e.g: [http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-atom-text-
editor-in-u...](http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-atom-text-editor-in-
ubuntu-via-ppa.html)

